# Adaptec HBA 1000 16i - multiple questions

## chrisk2305

Hi Guys,

I am currently using a Adaptec HBA 1000 series 16i (PMC). Works nicely after activating the arcraid module in the kernel (currently 4.5.6). 

But i cannot seem to get arcconf to work. It always gives me:

```

./arcconf getconfig 1

Controllers found: 1

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Controller information

----------------------------------------------------------------------

   Controller Status                        : Inaccessible

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Logical device information

----------------------------------------------------------------------

   No logical devices configured

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Physical Device information

----------------------------------------------------------------------

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Connector information

----------------------------------------------------------------------

   No connector information available

Command completed successfully.

```

I tried it with the version in portage (seems to be very old) and also downloaded the latest version of the tool from adaptec (2.1).

In another forum I read that a guy was succesful building the tool himself, but I am wondering why this is not working even with the latest binary from adaptec.

Furthermore the driver in the kernel seems to quite old too. Would you recommend installing the driver from adaptec manually?

Thanks in advance!

Christian

----------

## chrisk2305

Performance also seems to be quite bad. I can only copy with around 150mb/s from a ssd to a zfs raid z2. On an old LSI Controller with the same ZFS I could copy with 500mb/s. Any ideas? Is it the driver?

I tried building the DKMS Package provided by Adaptec, but I am getting errors. Can somebody help?

```

cat /var/lib/dkms/aacraid/1.2.1.50663/build/make.log

DKMS make.log for aacraid-1.2.1.50663 for kernel 4.5.6-gentoo (x86_64)

Fri Jun 17 14:00:57 CEST 2016

make -C /lib/modules/4.5.6-gentoo/build M=/var/lib/dkms/aacraid/1.2.1.50663/build modules

make[1]: Entering directory '/usr/src/linux-4.5.6-gentoo'

  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/aacraid/1.2.1.50663/build/linit.o

/var/lib/dkms/aacraid/1.2.1.50663/build/linit.c:3366:25: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type [-Wincompatible-pointer-types]

  .change_queue_depth  = aac_change_queue_depth,

                         ^

/var/lib/dkms/aacraid/1.2.1.50663/build/linit.c:3366:25: note: (near initialization for 'aac_driver_template.change_queue_depth')

/var/lib/dkms/aacraid/1.2.1.50663/build/linit.c: In function 'aac_pci_error_detected':

/var/lib/dkms/aacraid/1.2.1.50663/build/linit.c:4313:3: error: implicit declaration of function 'aac_release_resources' [-Werror=implicit-function-declaration]

   aac_release_resources(aac);

   ^

/var/lib/dkms/aacraid/1.2.1.50663/build/linit.c: In function 'aac_pci_resume':

/var/lib/dkms/aacraid/1.2.1.50663/build/linit.c:4389:2: error: implicit declaration of function 'aac_acquire_resources' [-Werror=implicit-function-declaration]

  aac_acquire_resources(aac);

  ^

cc1: some warnings being treated as errors

make[2]: *** [scripts/Makefile.build:259: /var/lib/dkms/aacraid/1.2.1.50663/build/linit.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [Makefile:1392: _module_/var/lib/dkms/aacraid/1.2.1.50663/build] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory '/usr/src/linux-4.5.6-gentoo'

make: *** [Makefile:202: aacraid_dkms_build] Error 2

```

Thanks!

----------

## chrisk2305

same when I try to compile the source manually:

```

fileserver aacraid # make

make -C  M= modules

make[1]: *** M=: No such file or directory.  Stop.

make: *** [Makefile:202: aacraid_dkms_build] Error 2

```

Can somebody try to compile the aacraid driver from adaptec?

----------

## chrisk2305

any help is greatly appreciated!

----------

